# Shadow Report: Low-End Tech



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I love low-end tech. I love the idea that for 1/10th the price you can get 9/10s of the performance.

*Coby* had a large booth filled with goodies, including a 3" media player (think iTouch), 8GB for a likely price of $100. They also showed a prototype netbook that I'd buy if it were under $300, and that's a possible price.

*RCA* were represented by multiple manufacturers... as it seems that they've licensed the name all over the world. They have a 720p solid-state camcorder that is expected to hit this spring, price to be determined. It looks great!

*Crosley* were there again this year with a largely holdover mix of retro phones and record players (ask your parents what a record player is), but did not generate a lot of interest.

*Curtis/Sylvania* showed a wide variety of DVD players for the very low end, some fairly attractive TVs in sizes up to 40" and also, a prototype Blu-ray player. A company like that could really do a player for under $100, and that would in my opinion put a stop to DVD player sales for good.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Curtis/Sylvania (/Magnavox/Orion/Emerson/etc.) are all brand names of Funai, who already makes the cheapest Blu-Ray players. I fully expect a $99 Blu-Ray player, regular price, to be available by next Christmas, from Funai.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Lots of cool low-price stuff, but most of those booths were looking for buyers (as in retailers or distributors). When I'd drop in, they'd begin politely, see that I wasn't their target, and turn to see who else was there.

On the other hand, when I visit my local Big Lots, I get to see 2/3rds of the Coby product line, and the people there are happy to let me browse.


----------

